# New rat, possibly pregnant



## sage (Dec 6, 2017)

Soo I just bought some pet store (snake food) rats and believe that one of my sweet girls Remy is pregnant - they told me she could be when I bought her so it's not a surprise but she should be due in about 2 weeks if she is pregnant - should I move both of my girls into a baby - proof cage and keep them together when the babies are born? I would not love to separate them as they are still new to my house and I feel it would be stressful for them. Will my other girl Pearl bother the babies if I were to keep them in together or what? I'm still learning as I go and doing my best but input would be great.


----------



## sage (Dec 6, 2017)

I lost my other girl Pearl to a URI last night (very heartbroken) so at this point I'm more worried about what signs to look for that Remy is nesting. She seems to have buried herself into her house and comes out only sometimes this past day. Babies soon?


----------



## evilcb (Dec 15, 2017)

I had my rats for a week before one of the two had babies. The day before she had them I came downstairs and checked on the cage to find she had shredded a corner of the fleece pad to make a nest. Next morning came down to babies. She did the same thing too, stayed in their hut pretty much all the time before that.

I know this post is a few days old but hopefully if she did have babies everything is going well.


----------



## sage (Dec 6, 2017)

No babies yet ! Still waiting and she is getting rounder (and friendlier) by the day - very excited and hopeful for all to go well


----------



## evilcb (Dec 15, 2017)

Fingers crossed for you! My unexpected babies just turned 3 weeks old. Their current obsession is doing whatever momma is doing, including stealing her yogies and trying to use the water bottle when she is.


----------

